# A few questions from a Newbie!



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am a 25yo eccentric Scot moving to Dubai at the end of September and have got a few questions that have been itching away at me!

I am trying not to hound my new employers for too much information about the move as I just know I will get all my questions answered soon enough in a email so figure someone with experience of companies in Dubai might give me some info of what I MIGHT expect.

First up - the company will be giving me accommodation for a month - does anyone know what I can expect? Is there a chance I will be sharing with some established employees or is there a chance I could be living on my own?

From what I have been told over the phone so far, (assuming I last the probation period!) they will help me find accommodation and pay my rent for a year. i will be expected to pay this back so would this just be taken out of my pay at the end of the month sort of thing? Would I be expected to take out a loan to pay it off possibly?

If I get the option (which I am pretty sure i should do) as to where I wanna stay where would be a good place to live for someone who's starting wage (bonuses not included) is £17000, who is looking to rent without too much commuting distance to the new Dubai Mall?

What about transport in Dubai? Any good? Buses etc? I have looked at staying in International City - what about the commute from there?

As I say, these will be answered eventually but I just wanted a good heads up!


Now to more important questions (lol Kidding!)

I am finally gonna be dragged away from watching my beloved Warriors (Stenhousemuir Football Club) on a Saturday so what teams are there out in Dubai that I can go and watch?

Pubs? Do they exist outside of hotels? 

Where can I watch Scotland International football matches? (on tv before someone jokes! lol)

Thanks all for reading!

Oh and am up for meeting other newbies/expats out there for a few beverages if anyone is game? Just send me a message!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> I am a 25yo eccentric Scot


Is there any other sort ?

1. You should hound your employers. Reticence on their part is a bad sign.
2. Depends on company. Some have villas which are shared, some put you in hotel room, serviced apartment.
3. "Help find accommodation" could be a euphemism for giving you the tel number of a [link removed]. Or they genuinely try and find something. Accommodation is expensive and it's hard to find something good, especially 1 bdrm apartments.
4. How you pay depends on company. Some give you advance (rent is usually paid 1 year in advance) and deduct monthly. Better is if company pays for your apartment. Allow 100k at least for 1 bedroom (1 year), or 70k in International City.
5. £17000? Per month!? Apartments on Sheikh Zayed Rd between trade center and defense roundabout, desert side are expensive but close. Apartments between defense roundabout and safa park might have slightly easier access but there's not so many.
6. Buses poor. Taxis in short supply. Buy or rent a car.
7. International City not great for location, but cheaper than SZ Rd.
8. Don't know.
9. Fibber Macgees and Irish Village are non- hotel pubs. Most are in hotels.
10. In Scotland .


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

bonk said:


> Is there any other sort ?
> 
> 1. You should hound your employers. Reticence on their part is a bad sign.
> 2. Depends on company. Some have villas which are shared, some put you in hotel room, serviced apartment.
> ...


lol £17000 a year starting wage.

I assume you mean 100k or 70k in AED? Any good sites for looking at rental property out in dubai? Have had a look at a few but they weren't much help on the sites that I have found so far.

I'm gonna give my employers a few days then message em to confirm a few things - i just don't want to seem like I am impatient - LOL I don't wanna lose the job before I even Start!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> lol £17000 a year starting wage.
> 
> I assume you mean 100k or 70k in AED? Any good sites for looking at rental property out in dubai? Have had a look at a few but they weren't much help on the sites that I have found so far.
> 
> I'm gonna give my employers a few days then message em to confirm a few things - i just don't want to seem like I am impatient - LOL I don't wanna lose the job before I even Start!


If your starting wage is £17k a year, I would advise that you try and get a flatshare. Most apartments would otherwise be out of your reach! Yes, he did mean 70k AED. Dubizzle has loads of flatshares, so you should be able to find something.

Your employer should be able to tell you where you will be staying. As has already been pointed out, it is most likely going to be a hotel close to your office. Again, I would say to contact your employer. Some things are best sorted out before you jump on a plane!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say £17K per annum is rather low!!


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Here you can find some good options to rent:

dubizzle
dubaiclassified
dubaipropertylist


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I would say £17K per annum is rather low!!


Yeah I know it is in terms of Dubai money but I have been ensured the bonuses (obviously used as incentive to work hard) are quite substantial. that and I am currently earning ZERO at the moment. That and it's a photographers job - not one of the usual jobs in Dubai that are connected to tourism or the oil industry. 

I'll do whatever it takes to do what I love (photography).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Yeah I know it is in terms of Dubai money but I have been ensured the bonuses (obviously used as incentive to work hard) are quite substantial. that and I am currently earning ZERO at the moment. That and it's a photographers job - not one of the usual jobs in Dubai that are connected to tourism or the oil industry.
> 
> I'll do whatever it takes to do what I love (photography).


Good on you if you are prepared to work hard. I hope that it all works out for you. Best of luck!


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Good on you if you are prepared to work hard. I hope that it all works out for you. Best of luck!


Hehe cheers! i am prepared! I just hope everyone else is! LOL


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Yeah I know it is in terms of Dubai money but I have been ensured the bonuses (obviously used as incentive to work hard) are quite substantial. that and I am currently earning ZERO at the moment. That and it's a photographers job - not one of the usual jobs in Dubai that are connected to tourism or the oil industry.
> 
> I'll do whatever it takes to do what I love (photography).


Firstly, my apologies if I came across a tad blunt in my previous post!!! 

Ensure that you have written into your contract any commission that has been verbally agreed and the % your new company will pay per sale, it will avoid any ambiguity in the future.

Yes, you certainly work hard in Dubai, but the benefits and experience far outweigh the pain! 

I wish you all the very best in your new job and life in the UAE. 

PS I love photography too!


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Firstly, my apologies if I came across a tad blunt in my previous post!!!
> 
> Ensure that you have written into your contract any commission that has been verbally agreed and the % your new company will pay per sale, it will avoid any ambiguity in the future.
> 
> ...


LOL! Don't worry about it! I Plan to fart gold dust in a few years time anyway! hopefully i can pull my head out of there some point soon.... and a light doesn't shine out! lol!


----------

